

Nobody Cares What Michael Arrington And AOL Does - surlyadopter
http://www.forbes.com/sites/brandonmendelson/2011/09/02/nobody-cares-about-what-michael-arrington-and-aol-does/

======
TomOfTTB
Harsher than it probably should be but it's hard to dispute his points. The
only unfair criticism that I see is the GigaOm thing (I don't disagree with
his point but GigaOm's basically a Freemium business model with the consulting
acting as the top tier plan).

But the truth is the standards are low because the stakes are also pretty low.
When we talk about startups that TechCrunch and others cover we're generally
talking about consumer products. Cool things you can do with photos or a
niffty new Twitter client.

This isn't War or Famine. No one in the Valley can launch a nuclear bomb. So
if a writer has the talent it has become common place to over look
indiscretions and honestly I'm not sure I have a problem with that.

------
eik3_de
Completely off topic, but

    
    
      > Their are also marketers who [...], and their are celebrity investors who [...]
    

the OP should have a look at <http://www.theretheyretheir.com/>

------
capdiz
I like Arrington. Because he happens to be an ass like moì. I like

------
ethank
Red herring article. And C-Net didn't make up the story.

------
dramaticus3
Nobody cares what Brandon Mendelson thinks

